# who makes good B-52's?



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Not spenging any real time in a hobby shop, I've not been able to find which company put out a good B-52 kit.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Uh, any particular scale?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

As the last one I saw was about 3ft wide (I think) I'm not real sure of the scales. I would like to fine one that had the means to ad a X-15 to the display but I would still like to get a good one. It would be next month before I could get one, but I just need toknow which comany makes good ones.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Monogram's would be the first one that comes to mind. 1/72 I believe. There were some that came with the X-15. Check out evilbay and Megahobbies. Also scalehobbiest.com has incredible deals. I remember an article in Fine Scale where the guy did a beautiful job.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The Monogram B-52 / X-15 has been reissued:

http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/2211/172-b-52b-usaf-bomber-with-x15-rocket.cfm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well there ya go!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starlord said:


> Not spenging any real time in a hobby shop, I've not been able to find which company put out a good B-52 kit.


Most of the kits are "okay"... but none are spectacular. It will depend too on what scale you want or what version of the B-52 you are interested in.

Monogram (now Revell) made a Nam era B-52 in 1/72. Its an old kit from the 60s but is still pretty nice. Its actually one of the better B-52 kits and its not hard to find second hand. If you want big, and an early type plane, the Monogram kit is the way to go.

In the 80s AMT/Ertl put out some crappy 1/72 kits of the later B-52 G and H. The detailing is not so good, and the fusilages are broken down into six parts (two for the Monogram kit) that do not fit. The worst problem is the way AMT did the wings. The real bomber has a definite droop to the outer wings when the plane is on the ground, and little outrigger wheels support the wing tips. AMT modeled the wings as they woudl be in flight with a sharp raised dihedral! So when you put the model on its landing gear the wings still stick up and the support wheels are wayyyy off the ground. Italeri from Italy has reissued one of these kits for $99... not worth it, IMHO.

Tamiya makes a nice B-52D in 1/100. Not too big not too small. Its another older kit but its not bad.

Crown from Japan had a crappy C kit in 1/144. I think Minicraft or Academy has reissued it. Revell had a G and H a few years ago that are not bad.

Dragon did a couple nice 1/200 bombers some years ago.

Revell just reissued the somehwat scarce Monogram kit with the X-15. If you want this particular version of the B-52 its a cool kit. Unfortunately it won't built a stock bomber (tail assembly is different).


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I agree Revell's 1/72 really isn't too bad of a kit, I have one hanging in the game room...which, with the size of the thing, the ceiling is the only place to put it.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Way back when I built a 1/48 B52, which I think was made by Monogram. I wasn't then and still am not particularly discerning when it comes to detail and accuracy and such, so I can't comment on that aspect--even if I could remember.

If I recall, both outrigger wheels touched down. Of course this kit has a huge footprint. I built many of the intercontinental bombers in 1/48. Unfortunately, they all were hit by AAA (firecrackers....)

I would recommend this kit if you can find one. It's a solid build and a good representation at least to a layman.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Monogram never made a B-52 in 1/48 scale... you are thinking of the 1/72 kit I mentioned previously. Even in 1/72 its a huge model. I think in 1/48 it would have something like a 5-6 foot wingspan. 

The Monogram kit hasn't been out in a while but is not too hard to find. Revell Germany had it out too but at a high price.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got photos of the real B-52 as it has been on diplay over on Edwards AFB on their open house days. I've waled right under the wings of one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Monogram never made a B-52 in 1/48 scale... you are thinking of the 1/72 kit I mentioned previously. Even in 1/72 its a huge model. I think in 1/48 it would have something like a 5-6 foot wingspan.
> 
> The Monogram kit hasn't been out in a while but is not too hard to find. Revell Germany had it out too but at a high price.



We had a 1/48 wooden display model at work for a while (we're an avionics company). Yup. Huge.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, as they say the lightest ink is better than the best memory. Maybe it was 1/72 I had. I do know I had the 1/48 B1B, B58 and B36. Why I would have purchased a different scale I don't know. I did find this though: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MONOGRAM-Model-Kit-B-52-STRATOFORTRESS-Scale-1-48-/180704475821

Maybe his listing is inaccurate. The box I had was different. but the kit appears the same.....now I'm starting to feel old--apparently the B36 was 1/72 also. So forget everything I said!


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

There's a company in the U.K., Sanger, which announced a 1/48 scale vacuform *B-52* kit a few years ago. The kit would be able to be constructed into the following versions:

*Early - Vietnam - Modern Versions

A-E / F / G / H / NB-52A and X-15 Carrier Aircraft*

At 39" long and a wingspan of 46", this would be a really impressive build. Unfortunately, the tenative release date of mid-2011 has passed without any further updates. Sending an email is an exercise in futility because Mr. sanger doesn't seem to respond to email queries.  

That's a shame; because, he produces some really nice stuff.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found a web site where older models where listed for sale. I was checking the list and I found models that I had never seen before, like ones old the B-47 bomber which predated the B52 I even found some models of the old YB49flying wing but what blue me was the prices they where asking. One B-52 with x-15 was priced at $150.00!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

machgo said:


> Well, as they say the lightest ink is better than the best memory. Maybe it was 1/72 I had. I do know I had the 1/48 B1B, B58 and B36. Why I would have purchased a different scale I don't know. I did find this though:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MONOGRAM-Model-Kit-B-52-STRATOFORTRESS-Scale-1-48-/180704475821
> 
> Maybe his listing is inaccurate. The box I had was different. but the kit appears the same.....now I'm starting to feel old--apparently the B36 was 1/72 also. So forget everything I said!


Nobody ever made a 1/48 B-36. The wingspan on that would be 57.5 inches! monogram's was 1/72.

And yes, his ebay listing is inaccurate. That's the 1/72 kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes its inaccurate there is NO 1/48 B-52 kit from Monogram. Do you really think they could fit a 6 foot bomber in that box?

Monogram's B-52 and B-36 are both 1/72 models but with 3 foot wingspans. They are both as big or bigger than a 1/48 B-29 Superfortress.

The B-52 with X-15 was very rare until it was reissued last month. Prior to that it was just popped out I believe once, under Monogram's Young Astronaut line of kits in the late 80s.


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Yes its inaccurate there is NO 1/48 B-52 kit from Monogram. Do you really think they could fit a 6 foot bomber in that box?
> 
> Monogram's B-52 and B-36 are both 1/72 models but with 3 foot wingspans. They are both as big or bigger than a 1/48 B-29 Superfortress.
> 
> The B-52 with X-15 was very rare until it was reissued last month. Prior to that it was just popped out I believe once, under Monogram's Young Astronaut line of kits in the late 80s.


If Monogram did produce a 1/48 BUFF, it would be the same size as the Sanger kit I previously mentioned; and, that would be 39" long, not six feet, with a 46" wingspan, again not six feet.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I never said the kit would be 6 feet long. You get the idea its a BIG kit which is my point. The Sanger kit is a POS too... I built their Ki-21 Sally and it was rough (and inaccurate) to say the least.


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> I never said the kit would be 6 feet long. You get the idea its a BIG kit which is my point. The Sanger kit is a POS too... I built their Ki-21 Sally and it was rough (and inaccurate) to say the least.


Actually, you did say 6 foot. What part of this



> *Do you really think they could fit a 6 foot bomber in that box?*


did I misunderstand?

Whether it was referring to length or wingspan, the comment was still made.

Curious, how can you critique something that hasn't been released? I've a friend who ordered and built the 1/48 B-47 Stratojet. A pretty good kit, in his estimation.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I understood "6 feet" as a generalization, like saying "twenty years ago" when you don't really remember if it was 18 or 21 years. No need to pick it apart.


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

Picking it apart is what would happen if they'd jam something that big into the same box.


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*B-52 buildup*

Those older kits such as the B-52 are to be found on Monograms web site under old discontinued models. I think they are owned by individuals who offer them for sale through the web site. I saw the one kit listed at $150, and then further down the list you will see some for as much as $200.00 They describe the condition, some saying the boxes are in poor condition, but that they are all there. If they are as old as stated, you just know the decals are to old to use.


My latest purchase, which came today, is a B-47 in 1/172 by Hasegawa.
As an Air Force jet mechanic back in the 60's while at Yokota AFB in Japan, we had a B-47 parked on the end of the flightline that had been jumped by Chinese Migs and only excaped by flying very low to the ground. It was shot up some. For some reason they just letft it there and we were allowed to board it whenever we wanted to.

I finally found a B-52 at my favorite hobby site, "Hobbylinc." They have it in 1/172 and sells for about $52.00

650bill


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/72 - not 1/172 (that would be REALLY tiny!)


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*1/172 dud*

Right John


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I built both the 1/72nd B-52 and B-36 back in the 80's for a local store's hobby department. I had an agreement with the store manager that I would build the kits they wanted, with me paying for the glue and paint, and they would supply the kit and then another just like it for me to keep when I brought the finished kit in to them. 

I painted the B-52 in VietNam camo on top and black underneath. It was a really beautiful model when I got finished, and I nearly didn't give it back to them!!! The B-52 they gave me in payment is still in my attic. 

The B-36 was finished in silver, with the kit decals and lots of striping tape on the wings to represent the walkway striping.

Beautiful kits, both of them!

Larry


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I've built at least a half dozen Monogram 1/72 B-52's in my time. They're definitely impressive when built - and fun builds with no show stopping issues. If Revell / Monogram would release a G or H model in 1/72 that builds along the lines of the old kit, I would snap up several of them.

Perchance to dream.......................


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I would like to bee able to build a model B-52#0008, which has been retired now. But in the many years that NASA flew it it did only test drops of spacecraft.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Right here:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=RM5716
It builds as "Balls-8"


----------

